# hose techniques



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone done this? (on a GA)
Any reccomendations?
Any tips?
I bought a kit last week and am almost finished putting it in. Its for the SR motor, so i have to use 'best judgement' on where to put which size hoses and how. 
THe throttle cables are a pain in theass, and the kit isn't set up for the emissions thing, I have to buy some extra to fit it.

Seth


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

i believe Mike kojima used it.. check nissanperformancemag.com


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I remember that story,
It was michael young. 
And, no it mentions nothing of the install. Just that it can be installed. No tips or tricks or reccomended places.
I wanted to know which hoses can be replaces completely and which should be merely covered by slitting some hose and overlaying it.

I did learn this:
For the gas/cruise - from the factory there is black hose already covering a sheath which covers the cable. What you have to do is slit off the original hose, and then slit the new hose and cover it back up. Otherwise it won't fit properly, and the clips which hold the cable in its circle pattern around the VC won't work.
My big concern is that this kit doesn't provide yo with hose for the emissions doohickey thta always interferes with the strut bar. I guess thats the starter in starter kit. I have to measure and order more hose, but I'll do a different color.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Aside from the SR20 pics on hose techniqies site and the same ones at nissanperfmag this is the only pic of a GA with the kit (until mine, buahaha...not).

Seth

P.S. I see they messed with the emissions thig but they got a real sharp bend I wonder if there is an inner sleve so that the tube doesn't collapse. (Oh yeah, my color is deep blue, and I may get some silver to go with it).


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I was able to buy some hose techniques hose from nopi.com for my throttle cable. You may need to look up the sizes, but I think it's a bit cheaper on nopi.com and you can custom order how much you want.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I'm almost done anyway, so I'll just post a pic later and explain what went where and how and whats left.

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

ok,
I see Nostradamus (board member) has some hoses in his engine bay. It isn't complete, but its a start. They are the same as in the pic above (the color I mean).

Seth


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea I baught a hose kit with various sizes at pepboys for twenty bucks. I used every bit of that kit too. The hoses I got were pretty thin walled, so the brake booster hose was all pinched and I had to replace it back to stock. The only bad thing about that kit is I did everything that would fit in thoes sizes. Now I need bigger hose to finish it off. I also need the blue spark plug wires. 
So when are you gonna be finished with yours? Wanna see some pics soon.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Its a time problem. It takes a few hours to install the hose techniqes kit. You have to first figure out which hoses are replaceable by the kit or replaceable at all. Then you have to figure out how much you need, so you know how much to cut of each hose that way you aren't left short. Then you have to actually remove the hoses and replace them, while keeping everyting neat. (The coolant hose was not eactly 'neat').
Since it can't be done in 5 minute sessions (although 30 minute sessions are fine, thats how I've been doing it).
Right now I've done the cables and the coolant hose. 
The cables were done with their letter envelope opener. You use it to slit the hose along its natural curve. Its really hard since the slitter is usually bigger than the hose itself.
Cutting the hose is too easy. They give you a cigar cutter and you can cut your fingers off with that thing. The slightest pressure cuts the hose.
Once you slit off the old hose you just slide on lengths of the new hose that are equal to the other hoses. For the cables, you can use one long hose, but then you won't be able to use the cable supports. So its best to use two hoses for the throttle and one for the cruise.
Once you take off the old coolant hose, just slide on the new one. The hard part is getting off the OEM clips that hold the hose to the bottle.

I can't reach the dip stick holder so I probably won't do that. 
All I have left is the prop rod, the emissions thing, the tiny hoses in back and the windshield washer hose. I can't do them all with the supplied starter kit, however i do have to measure how much more I'll need. It sucks that i can't get it in canada (I can but its like $20 for shipping, and then duty), and that they only shop in excess of 10 feet so thats at least $14 per size.
Finally I'll cover assorted metal tubes that are floating around. THe tiny ones anyway.
The rest of the wires in the bay are covered in loom. I could use hose, but I'd rather use colored loom.

Seth

P.S. I'd love to get a new radiator hose, and other large hose covers, but thats more difficult and expensive.
http://www.jcwhitney.com/catsubpic.jhtml?CATID=3103


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

the hose techniques kit comes with enough hose to do everything in that pic u posted seth? i was going to buy the kit awhile back but i didnt bc i didnt know how much stuff i could cover/replace. post pics when ur done, i would love to see it.


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

I used all silver on my car. This picture is from HoseTechniques web site. It comes with all the hose except for the spark plug wires. You will need an additional 6ft to do your spark plug wires. You have to slit the silicone hose and put it over the orginal spark plug wires.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\
Right,
THis pic I printed from their website along with another to use as a guide. I didn't go for the spark plug wires since I'm not sure what I'm doing with my current wires.
However your engine bay is missing the emissions stuff, which safe to say is half the hoses in the bay.
Give me the weekend to finish and I"ll show you what I'm talking about.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey mike, what sice hose do they use for the wires?


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't remeber what size hose is used for the spark plug wires. Hose Techniques will know. I am not missing any of the emission stuff. My car is a 95 California model. You have a later model like Mike Youngs.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

/\/\/\
I understand that it isn't 'missing' you never had it in the first place.

Anyway, I had an hour free so I put 90% of the hose I had on.
I ended up using the 10mm on the dipstick since it slides on easily. 
I used some rim clener as a lubricant for my prop rod so I could slide down that 8mm hose (same as on the emissions stuff).
I replaced washer hose with the 4mm hose but only ran to the coner of the bay and used an attachment to connect the new hose to the old. 
This way i didn't have to run hose through the firewall.
For spark plug: I believe the hose is 6-8mm depending on the type of wires you have. 
Finally I did the little hoses behind the TB. I did almost all of them. They were a major pain in the butt.
First i had to remove the little assemblies so I could work. Then one at a time (so I could remember the order), I replaceed each 3 inch segment.
Then I put it back. Needless to say the old hoses didn't want to come off, so I had to slit them near the ends so they could comeoff. 
They were really baked on.

In the end I decided to go for either new NGK blue wires
(however they won't fit in the wire guides that come attached to the VC and are $100+)
or get silver wire to cover the existing wires, or rather get new OEM ones too.
Thats like $15 in hose and I have to cut them in pieces to allow the wires to use the guides.
Then I need 8mm silver to replace the emissions stuff. Thats also $13.50 in hoise since thats the minumum order.
Finally I need some tiny hose (although I may have some left.)
to just slice and cover the three lines by the drivers side
firewall to cover up.

Now I just have to clean the bay, and the new hose.
I hate my heat shield. I can't get it off!

Seth









P.S. You can see the old hoses on the battery.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

pretty dope seth


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

If you drive it to Seattle, I'll clean the engine bay for you 

Looks good man, I hope to pick up a kit, and some extra hose, for next season.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

You know what the world needs?
NO, not 'love sweet love'...sigh...
Blue electrical tape. Hmm, amybe silver too.
There is black, white, green and red, but no others. Most of the black tube looking things are just wire harnesses. Some aren't even connected to anything?!  Don't know what they are for.
I do know that they need something other than black electrical tape.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *You know what the world needs?
> NO, not 'love sweet love'...sigh...
> Blue electrical tape. Hmm, amybe silver too.
> There is black, white, green and red, but no others. Most of the black tube looking things are just wire harnesses.*


 GO to Lowes, they got black, white, yellow, red, brown, green, blue, and purple (yes purple)


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea ive also seen blue electrical tape at Orchard Suppy. 
Nice job on the hoses, looks sweet. 
I really am digging the silver hoses too. Man thoes look very nice with the polished V.C., and I.M.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *GO to Lowes, they got black, white, yellow, red, brown, green, blue, and purple (yes purple) *


Hmm,
I'll try all the 'warehouses' again.
Here in Kebek (quebec) we gots:
Reno Depot
Home Depot
Rona l'entrepot

Seth

P.S. My re-doing the harnesses isn't terribly likely. You know what a pain in the ass it would be to re-spool electrical tape along those wires!! Imagine I have a wiring problem and then I'd have to chew through 2 layers of electrical tape. Maybe I'll just stick to blue loom.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Do you need blue tape seth?
I just picked up from autozone a set with gree,blue,white ,red and black tape  ....I just need the red tape


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So drive on up. From where you are its only about 8 hours max in driving to montreal.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Yea, I was gonna say, if you need some, I can prolly pick u up a roll as well.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
Its like a 24 hour drive for you.
Bring some good CD's for the ride.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, I didn't mean drive, I could send you some if it's necessary. Only problem is the postal/ups, or whatever will prolly rape us on the price. 

hehe, if I were to drive, I'd prolly stop off at 98SR20VE's place to get my rear beam bent to 0*, and JGY to give me some boost .


----------

